# hey...every 1 I was just wondering....



## lillcrohnie2004 (Jan 21, 2002)

Hi,I am Jen 15 years old and I have crohn's disease. I got dignosed 2 years ago. I am pretty much trying to get into remission now...and on lots of meds*prednisone,imuran,zantac,pentasa,tylenol,paxil,and a couple others* I would like to chat with some people that have IBS or crohn's. I really don't get a chance to socialize with anyone...So feel free to email me or write back to this post..thanks Jen







froglett1###aol.com


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

hi jen,welcome to the BB!


----------

